# Milling Ponderosa Pine



## DRB (Nov 10, 2009)

This was a big old ponderosa pine that the beetles killed. Sorry no pics of it standing. First thing on the list to prepare to mill was a 50" Cannon bar and Oregon 3/8 ripping chain for the 088. Next was to modify my little red mill to fit the 088. This time I added lower rollers to help guild the mill down the log and a remote throttle. The rollers are off my old office chair and the throttle is off my carriage mill. Heres a few pics of the up grade.


----------



## DRB (Nov 10, 2009)

When out this afternoon to get started. Started by limbing the tree some of the limbs were close to a foot in diameter they were like cutting down small trees. I have never cut a softwood with such large branches. Cut the tree into two 12 foot logs. I was planning on slabbing the logs into 4" thick table tops. Hope to get some nice blue stain. I had just enough time to take the top slabs off before it got dark. I did not even have time to pull off the slabs to take a look.

Throttle and rollers worked well.

Hope to start slabbing tomorrow 

Heres a few more pics before it got to dark.


----------



## clearance (Nov 11, 2009)

Get the bark off first! Those are big logs, about as big as it gets, or that I have seen.


----------



## DRB (Nov 11, 2009)

The bark is about 3" thick.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep those are big logs. I like the rounded wheel upgrade too. You'll get some good blue in the lumber-nice!


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice pics. I just had some ponderosa milled for the first time. Nice looking stuff. Do you have any pics of the slabs after milling? 

What length is your bar? I have a 50" cannon and it is my favorite bar.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 12, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Nice pics. I just had some ponderosa milled for the first time. Nice looking stuff. Do you have any pics of the slabs after milling?
> 
> What length is your bar? I have a 50" cannon and it is my favorite bar.


I posted some picts of Beetle kill ponderosa here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37251


----------



## BobL (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice Pics DRB.

How's the remote throttle working out - I see you have a comfy working stance.

It also looks like you're not using a sprocket cover? Maybe it's OK on your softer woods but I could not do that for long on my hardwoods because the chips coming off the sprocket would wear a hole in the fuel tank. Have you seen Aggiewoodbutchers simple mod to get around this problem ?


----------



## DRB (Nov 12, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Nice pics. I just had some ponderosa milled for the first time. Nice looking stuff. Do you have any pics of the slabs after milling?
> 
> What length is your bar? I have a 50" cannon and it is my favorite bar.



I'll try to get pics up when I get a chance I just got finished unloading my truck with the last of the slabs

50" cannon


----------



## DRB (Nov 12, 2009)

BobL said:


> Nice Pics DRB.
> 
> How's the remote throttle working out - I see you have a comfy working stance.
> 
> It also looks like you're not using a sprocket cover? Maybe it's OK on your softer woods but I could not do that for long on my hardwoods because the chips coming off the sprocket would wear a hole in the fuel tank. Have you seen Aggiewoodbutchers simple mod to get around this problem ?



Remote throttle is working great. It would be hard to cut thick wide slabs with the chainsaw trigger. Sure beats using a zip tie.

Ya I have seen Aggiewoodbutchers chain cover. I have a piece of metal in my truck for a similar cover just haven't gotten to welding it on.

Chips wearing a hole in my fuel tank? 

I will have to look at that to see if its an issue. My 088 is always on a mill with this type of mount.


----------



## deeker (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice logs............very nice..........with blue stain.

Ponderosa is one of my favorite woods to mill and work with.

Kevin


----------



## DRB (Nov 12, 2009)

The plan for these logs was to cut 4" thick slabs for a dinning room table, kitchen island bar table and maybe one piece kitchen drawer and cupboard door faces. I tried to box the heart in one slab to help eliminate cracking in the other slabs.

Here are some pics of the first log I milled it was the smallest of the two with some huge branches that made for some interesting figure. Hopefully they won't crack to much. I will try to dry them out slowly so as to minimize cracking. The logs were fairly dry because the tree was standing dead for more than a year.


----------



## mtngun (Nov 12, 2009)

That is some nice blue wood. Good score !!!


----------



## DRB (Nov 12, 2009)

On to the Butt log 12 feet long and 40" in diameter inside the bark that was 3" thick.

I got the first log in my truck in one load. But the butt log toke 2 trips. 12 foot slabs are a little log for a short box truck

I did not get any good pics of the second log slabs because I was rushing to get done before dark. I will see if I can get some when I sticker them.


----------



## BobL (Nov 13, 2009)

DRB said:


> Remote throttle is working great. It would be hard to cut thick wide slabs with the chainsaw trigger. Sure beats using a zip tie.
> 
> Ya I have seen Aggiewoodbutchers chain cover. I have a piece of metal in my truck for a similar cover just haven't gotten to welding it on.
> 
> ...



Like I said your chips may not worry your setup. I just recall a clutch cover that came with my well used 066 ie a fair bit of metal abraded away from the back of the cover worn. I figure if this can happen to metal maybe the plastic would not like it either?


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, there are at least two different clutch covers available on an 066/660. One is significantly "shorter" than the other and clears chips a lot better - however it's a bit more dangerous since it doesn't really protrude below the returning chain and clutch drum. A lot of the shorter ones had leather or vinyl skirts riveted to the bottom as well.


----------



## smithie55 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good pics
Nice slabs
Gonna make some good looking stuff
Thanks for sharing


----------



## redprospector (Nov 14, 2009)

That's some nice lookin' P Pine!
I just did wainscot in my wife's bathroom with some blue Sugar Pine. I love the way it looks.

Andy


----------



## dustytools (Nov 14, 2009)

Good lookin' wood! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

